# Conectar salida AV de videograbadora a TV sin entrada RCA



## Alfredo Delgado (Dic 13, 2005)

Necesito alguna idea para poder entrar la señal de AV proveniente de un video a un Televisor que no posee entrada RCA, solo la conexion externa de Antena.

Saludos,
ADE


----------



## ricardo arturo reyes (Dic 13, 2005)

Existe en el mercado una amplificadora gama de conversores de RCA a coaxial que realmente fucionan bien y son muy económicos, tal vez sería mas rápido comprarlo que hacerlo, es mi punto de vista.Ok


----------



## Alfredo Delgado (Dic 14, 2005)

Gracias Ricardo. Agradezco la sugerencia, aunque realmente me resulta un poco dificil esta variante ya que por acá no se ve mucho de eso. Por tal motivo tengo necesariamente que remitirme al diseño. 

Lo que pasa es que a veces me he encontrado con televisores que no tienen entradas RCA solo de coaxial, y no hay forma a simple vista de conectarles cualquier dispositivo (videograbadoras, VCD etc.) cuya salida es RCA.

Pienso que aprovechando que la salida de AV viene ya en banda base, sea posible inyectarla directamente a la salida del sintonizador de TV en la placa del mismo, y así saltar la etapa de demodulacion de la señal. 

Esa es la idea que tengo pero me gustaria compartirla con Uds y ver sus opiniones al respecto.

Aprovecho para saludar a todos y expresarles mi alegria por haber contactado con un foro tan serio y profesional. 

Espero sus respuestas.

Saludos.
Alfredo Delgado.


----------



## cuquito (Jun 26, 2006)

mira tienes dos opsiones una es aser el lamado puente con una video vieja que si tenga la salida coaxial pero q tenga las entradas rca la otr es comprar en alguna tienda de electronica  un  conversor de RCA a coaxial  ya me acorde de algo mas es que bus que un transmisor vpara tv el lared y seria mejor porque asi se bolveria inalambrico y estarias a otro nivel  


checa en este sitio los conversores de RCA a coaxial 
http://www.steren.com/catalogo/buscador.asp


----------



## julio Carlos (Jun 3, 2008)

cuquito yo soy nuevo en el sitio, quisiera que revisaras por ahí a ver si tienes el circuito que convierte de AV RCA a coaxial de TV


----------



## julio Carlos (Jun 4, 2008)

De nuevo yo. Quisiera que si alguien  tien ese ciracuito me lo haga llegar, yo pienso que es un adaptador de impedancia tipo pi , t ,o delta, o algo de eso para llevar  de 4 hilos que es el rca a dos hilos que es el coaxial,debe ser algo con las modulaciones, 


Gracias por su atensión.


----------



## RADAGA2010 (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola, puedes usar un reproductor de betamax o VHS (no importa que esté dañada la casetera), le conecta de tu dispositivo DVD u otros reproductores los cables RCA (AV) audio y video y de  este (betamax o Vhs) le sale el cable coaxial a su TV. Debe poner en modo LINE (L) el betamax o Vhs.


----------

